# fawn?



## TTMF (Apr 8, 2010)

is this color considered fawn? i googled fawn colored pits but looks like it's more brownish/reddish like a deer/fawn. lol. she is more like a cream color. love the color because it looks so clean and happy.lol. thanks
















my blue xl


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not familiar with APBT nor ADBA or UKC colors. I know to me it doesnt look fawn. My Weim is considered fawn and it looks blue until he gets beside my blue bully. Then he looks reddish brown. I'd call that tan or cream. In the horse world it's called buckskin


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

In the dog world it's called Buckskin...


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> In the dog world it's called Buckskin...


:rofl: Nice to know some things I don't have to learn double time!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I believe it is referred to as buckskin as well. Adorable dogs. That one fine looking blue guy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Buckskin with a black mask, fawn is a little darker according to the ADBA. Here is the link you can look at it yourself.
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## TTMF (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks for the replies and link. one more stupid question...is there such a color "champagne" ,or is is some kind of ploy to make their dogs color sound cool and exotic?lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There is a color commonly referred to as champagne. 9 times out of 10 it is a ploy to sell a "rare" colored puppy. However the color isn't rare, very common in the American Bully.

Champagne is a blond type Fawn.


----------

